# 55 Gallon Mixed Cichlids



## ladyluck777 (Apr 20, 2009)

Fish in the tank are:
4 peacocks (unsure of the kind of each - if you know, feel free to comment!), 1 duboisi, 1 acei, 1 bumble bee, 1 frontosa, 1 pindani, 1 brichardi (I'm pretty sure that's what it is - again if not, please correct me!) and 1 plecto.

I've had these fish all for about a year now, raised them each. Except the brichardi, we just got him today. I had a yellow lab in the tank as well but we had to take him back to LFS after he killed 2 plecto's, 1 demasoni, and 1 of my peacocks! 

Everyone else gets along fabulously. I, however, SUCK at arranging the tank. I would REALLY love to go for the rock/sand look but I just am horrible at designing. I threw these rocks in the middle just today just to give them more spots to hide out. (found them in my backyard). LOL

Does it look cheesy? Should I add more rock? Take these out? I have more lava rock I could use but nowhere to put it as of now.

I also would like better lighting. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## tkromer (Aug 17, 2007)

Beautiful fish! 
It does look a little cheesy, but some people like the statues look, so it's mostly personal opinion there I guess.
I don't know how long the mix will get along (especially the frontosa), but they are reasonably well sized already and if you're not seeing any fighting you may be OK.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

I dont see any fronts :-? But i do see Neolamprologus tretocephalus which looks like a frontosa. Your Brichardi is not really a brichardi but a Pulcher. Petty much the same fish, different colours.

The fish look great, but i think they would look better in sand and im also not a fan of fake decor :lol: but as tkromer said, it has to do with personal taste.


----------



## tkromer (Aug 17, 2007)

That does look like a Neo. Tretocephalus more than a Front. In which case I would say they should be OK together unless the Malawis get nippy with the Pulcher. I like sand and natural rock as Multies said, but gravel is fine and fake decor is just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Most certainly N. Tretacephalus....

There is some arguement as to if pulcher and brichardi are different... I read a recent article where they were going to do away with pulcher (I think...) and just use brichardi.. anyways, the trade name for that fish is a Daffodil..

Nice looking fish.

I would say you should go with a more natural look if you want to impress people on here. Otehrwise, just do what you like..


----------



## ladyluck777 (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks you guys for all of your responses!
Well, when I started the tank it was my *first* so I was all about the fake decor. LOL Now that I've become more educated in the cichlid I definitely want to go for the more natural look. My husband is just wanting to get an underground filter before we go with the sand, to make cleaning it a little easier. Is this necessary?
I look at the more natural looking tanks in here every day and absolutely love them!

Thanks for the education on the frontosa as well. I've wondered if he was an actual front or not! (LFS of course said so, but I doubted it- but not quite educated enough to know better or not!)

So, the brichardi is a pulcher, which is also a Daffodil? *confused*

Thanks you guys. I expected to get ripped apart for my tank. Haha

Oh, and no, I have NO problems with these guys in my tank. After the yellow lab was taken out, everyone gets along great!


----------



## tkromer (Aug 17, 2007)

You don't want an undergravel filter with sand, it will just clog up. Undergravel (or Undersand) jets are a different story, they keep water circulation high at the ground, leaving all the waste suspended where it will eventually be picked up by the filters.


----------



## studmuffin (Mar 23, 2009)

nice tank! you could probably keep one of those statues and make it look like a underwater ruin.

Like the dragon and monk statue, you can probably keep those two together and have a asian water ruin theme with rocks or the brick you have in there (they look very squared) be like a broken buddha temple wall. just a thought, cause thats what i would do if i had those.

I thought that the albino dude was a albino red zebra? cause thats what i have in my tank?


----------



## ladyluck777 (Apr 20, 2009)

See, studmuffin, I need someone like you to help me out here. LOL That sounds like an amazing theme.....But putting it together is the hard part. I have a ton more rocks, and also a different type of rock I can add as well. We made the switch to sand yesterday, so everything is out of the tank right now and waiting for the sand to settle. It's pretty much an open canvas for me again when the sand is ready.
I was just going to take all the statues out like everyone said, but keeping the dragon and monk on one said could probably work with the rocks, etc on the other side.

I have NO idea if he is an albino red zebra or not?? The LFS said peacock. ?? He has yellow on his tail...is that the same as yours? He's very submissive in the tank.


----------



## ladyluck777 (Apr 20, 2009)

You're right! I just looked up the albino red top zebra and he looks identical to them. Nice! Thanks, now I actually know what he is


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

also, if you go for that ruin look, you can actually break apart the statue or whatever you have in there... lay it on the ground in pieces... sort of a cool ancient look..


----------



## ladyluck777 (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow. Hilarious that you said that.

My husband actually accidently stepped on my Buddha and broke his arm off. 

Then, 1 hour later, accidently stepped on it again and broke it's OTHER arm! Guess I could use them in that ancient look?? Haha


----------



## studmuffin (Mar 23, 2009)

ladyluck777 said:


> You're right! I just looked up the albino red top zebra and he looks identical to them. Nice! Thanks, now I actually know what he is


Yeah cause this post had my second guessing myself on the zebra. Mine is one of the aggressors in my tank, but thats because its bigger then the others, and i think its a female, i vented her, but i could be wrong.

I think the natural look is awesome cause thats what i did, but if you can pull off the ruin theme, that would also be awesome! alot of people are going for the natural look so be different and let your imagination run wild!

update with pics, i would like to see how you two finished the tank after the sand settles!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

haha... too funny... what are the chances. 

Anyways, yeah, you can lay him on the ground, and put his arms near by.... voila... ancient ruins.


----------



## MbunasandMapleleafs (Mar 23, 2004)

He accidently stepped on it ? Twice ? ? ! Haha I think he secretly did not fancy the underwater ruin look. Myself, I'd lose the brick, add lots of jagged limestone, and keep the statues :wink:


----------



## LeeKai (May 1, 2009)

Those pictures are fantastic!! Beautiful fishes!!!


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

lol love the buddah...FIELDGOAL!!!!!


----------

